# Just a Simple Question



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do people wear fursuits? I know the answer but like my friends, I wonder for more.

(No I have nothing against fursuiters silly!)


----------



## pixthor (Jul 9, 2009)

Most people do it for the weird looks they get in public while wearing the suit. I would do it too if i had the money.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

I wear it at conventions because it's fun for me. That's all.

Also, I greatly enjoy wearing Baron, simply because most people are shocked when I talk while in suit. For fuck knows what reason, talking in a suit is a huge taboo, but I do it. I don't understand why not. I also say "fuck" a lot when in my suit, which also surprises people.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 9, 2009)

I do it cause you can get away with a lot cause no one really knows WHO you are. Plus the looks you get from normal people are priceless.

I think a lot of people do it though because they feel better as their fursona and not their real selves, if that makes much sense.. I suck at explaining things lol


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 9, 2009)

I do it for the lawls. Costuming p much is the reason I got into the fandom.

To piggyback off of Itsuya, it's easier to laugh at a giant skunk doing something stupid/funny, then just some random dude. I just like to make people laugh and have fun, and its waaaay easier in a suit then normal.


----------



## SideSwipe (Jul 9, 2009)

I do it for all the laughs and weird looks too. I always get the one saying from my friends "Y'know, I really can't take you seriously in that thing." and all you can do at that point as stare at them with those overly huge eyes and say "I know."


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jul 10, 2009)

I do it because I enjoy performing and acting silly and doing things I wouldn't be able to do outside of the costume. I also love 'becoming' a different character and giving them a personality. And, I also enjoy kids' reactions. I showed up at a little kids Halloween party a few years ago dressed like a chicken and the DJ played the chicken dance. After all these years they beg me to come down every year in a costume.  This year I'll be bringing my Chuck E. Cheese costume. THAT will be fun. o:


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 10, 2009)

I love my fursuit because it is amazing to see my personal character come to life. It's like wear-able art to me. Plus I love to preform in it, especially around those who have never seen such a thing. Sure it gets a laugh, but mostly I like the people who get all excited and it makes their day.


----------



## Shino (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with all of the above. Besides, I think it's super fun, and the suit is really comfy.

I've already begun hearing rumors that everybodys looking forward to seeing "the wolf dude" at next year's fireworks...


----------



## Hodina (Jul 10, 2009)

Will I be the first one to mention the tiny fraction of suiters who fuck in suit? Eeeeeeeeeeewwww! For everyone, fursuiting is just another way to be who you wanna be.


----------



## Shino (Jul 10, 2009)

Hodina said:


> Will I be the first one to mention the tiny fraction of suiters who fuck in suit?


 
To quote Worf when asked about TOS Klingons: "We don't talk about it."


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 10, 2009)

I haven't made my fursuit yet but I want to wear a fursuit because I like to dress up, play pretend, and be a little silly. It's fun.


----------



## Uro (Jul 14, 2009)

It's fun to do. Plus it doesn't really matter what you do because people will always find it cute/funny. Thus you can get away with a lot, and the extra attention ain't bad either. _Most _of the attention anyhow.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 14, 2009)

It's easy to give a short answer of "It's fun".

In honesty it's more than that, especially if you make the costume you are wearing. A costume is a piece of art. It's wearable sculpture. If you invest the time and energy and money into bringing a 2d concept to life into the 3d realm, it's gratifying to go out and wear it, and see other people appreciate it, and like it, and perhaps smile because of it.

When I get in costume I can make people laugh. I can make them feel happy and warm inside. I can brighten their day, or even their week. So more than anything else, I wear a fursuit because I like entertaining other people, and seeing them laugh, and seeing them smile. It's the best feeling out there, the ultimate feel good drug that's not a drug.

When you get kids around you or the physically handi-capped the wonderfulness increased two fold. Kids tend to be overjoyed to see this big walking stuffed animal, they want hugs, and their belief is completely suspended. They don't really think there is a person behind that costume. To them often the creature is real. The reactions are often amazing. It reminds me of when I was in HS working my summers with a certain program, and putting on a show to teach others good lessons.

If you meet the mentally handi-capped...it really brightens their day. You can tell...and I know this from experience being in suit around the handi-capped. Most of the time they get ignored when they are around...but I always if I see them, try to single them out first. Give them a hug...make them feel like they are worth something. I know it stays with them for a long time.

I may never get the ability to do that since the program lost funding and shut down. But when I put a suit on, I'm back in that state of mind again, doing what I enjoy second most...


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 6, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I wear it at conventions because it's fun for me. That's all.
> 
> Also, I greatly enjoy wearing Baron, simply because most people are shocked when I talk while in suit. For fuck knows what reason, talking in a suit is a huge taboo, but I do it. I don't understand why not. I also say "fuck" a lot when in my suit, which also surprises people.



that's such a fabulous image. XD  standing stock still in a fursuit, then suddenly spewing explitives at any random moment.  i like scaring the poop out of people.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 6, 2009)

I love to create things. So I make my own fursuiting things. I do it for various reasons:

1) I love the challenge of making the costume
2) It's my art. I would rather make something than draw something most of the time
3) It's a blast to wear (except when it' REALLLY hot, I'm gonna roast later today or tomorrow I'm sure)
4) I like to do photography, and I can combine fursuiting with my photography and make more art
5) I love to get into my character, and when I'm in the costume I AM my character. The first time you wear a full suit and look in a mirror its the strangest and very awesome feeling of: "whoa.. that's... ME!"
6) You can have fun and be anonymous. Whether or not its in photos, videos, in person at a con, or some other random place you can just BE your character.
7) I like to make people smile and laugh. If I can make something that someone gets a kick out of seeing (a funny photo, video, etc) then that makes me happy too.

That's why I like it (briefly stated of course, I could always go into much more detail).


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 6, 2009)

Because they can?

There really is no explanation as to "why"
Since everyone has their own reason, there really isn't a true reason you can explain to why the general furry wears them.

Me, expressing myself for the most part.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> the handi-capped. Most of the time they get ignored when they are around...but I always if I see them, try to single them out first. Give them a hug...make them feel like they are worth something. I know it stays with them for a long time.


 
This is a really sweet thing to say (and do).
Nice post. :3


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I wrote a long post, but then the site 502'd all over me and I lost it. 

Basically, although I haven't built the suit yet, I want do do it to express a part of my personality that I couldn't otherwise. For those of you who know what my fursona is, you know what I'm talking about. 

But I don't want to mention it right here because I don't want to unnecessarily complicate my answer.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2009)

IF I had the money for one, I'd wear it for fun.
Same reason most people dress up on Halloween. Except, since I'm not insecure, Halloween can be any day, for me.

I wear partials (cat ears / tail) simply because I like the way they look.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

Id be afraid someone would throw one of those drinks from mcdonalds (or w/e fast food place you have) and get my suit ruined.


----------

